# fimmed plants,nothing happened during 3 days



## charlesweedmore (Apr 30, 2009)

i fimmed my plants when they were 22 days old and now they are25 days old and nothing happened.

when will i see whether i did fimmed/topped successfully ?
in fact,i wonder it is possible to make a mistake while fimming or topping ?

i realised that i cut almost half of new growing,but i had should cut 80% . is it a problem ?

should i cut again to fix it ? 		or should i wait for 3-4 days to see what will happen ? 

if there is still no new  growing after 3-4 days,then should i cut more to fix that  ?


----------



## BBFan (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Chuck-
That's how "fim" was discovered, by not topping properly (F%@$, I Missed).

FIM and Topping are considered to be High Stress Training (HST).  The plant is probably still in shock and spending it's energy to "heal the wounds".

Absolutely give it a few more dyas before attempting to re-top.  You should start seeing new growth soon.

Good luck to you- and by the way- good show last night.


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

BB hit it on the head. fimming is a hit 'n miss proposition. When you hit it right, you will get multiple tops branching, when you miss, you'll get 'two' tops "usually". 
  Give it time, about your only option.


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 30, 2009)

patience.. all in time new growth will come


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 30, 2009)

@BBFan

yes man ,CW is star of show,and father of faraday.i am shocked  .

and thanks you all for tips.
i am very impatient.


----------



## charlesweedmore (May 2, 2009)

i fimmed my plants when they were 22 days old . they are 28 days old now and the leaves that i fimmed is getting bigger,so i have deformed leaves instead of 4 colas.
i realised that i cut almost half of new growing,but i had should cut 80% . i think that is the problem.

What can i do now ?

deformed leaves is normal or should i cut again to fix this ?


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 2, 2009)

i tried to fim in my 12/12 from seed grow and ended up with no fimmed vegetative growth but 3 plants that have 3 leafless top colas all smashed together..... =]


----------



## charlesweedmore (May 2, 2009)

i wonder my plants will be fine ? i am newbie and it is my first grow . i am scaring of destroying my plant


----------



## LassChance (May 2, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:
			
		

> i wonder my plants will be fine ? i am newbie and it is my first grow . i am scaring of destroying my plant



If you keep screwing with it, you WILL destroy it. First grow is like being a first time parent--you drive yourself nuts checking on the baby every five minutes, wake it up to make sure it aint dead, feed it too often in case it might be hungry and generally panic over everything.
Just relax and let nature do her thing.  The plants will be fine.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 2, 2009)

it will be fine, it just sounds like your fim didnt take. it should at least get 2 tops, but if you totally messed up and didnt cut much at all it will be unaffected.


----------



## charlesweedmore (May 2, 2009)

thanks guys.

my leaves are not full leaves,they are chopped and i called them aS "defomed leaves" .

i also topped 2 plants and they have 2 colas now. but the fimmed plants have still 1 cola with chopped leaves.


----------



## JBonez (May 2, 2009)

bro, do me a huge favor, take a deep breath, and relax man, everything is fine, you didnt hurt your plant, you merely didnt cut enough off.

my first try at fimming, resulted in a plant that looked like an hour glass.  The mid section of the plant had many leaves that looked butchered and deformed as they were half way cutoff from my inexperience, So, with that i also want to say this as for the damage youve done.

The stress you caused is equivalent to a person with a headache, yeah it sucks, but in no way will affect the plant other than having to give it a few days longer to recover.

Your doing great man, im glad you tried and failed and learned. You will get it bro, have you tried topping?

thats pretty easy to do, but it will only result in two grow tips, vice many.

i knew just as much as you when i tried, now look at this pic of my fimmed momma, look how many viable clones i can get now, or if i choose to flower, just imagine how bushy this baby will be.

I fim with a magnifying glass now and VERY careful precision cuts to get the best results, im working a "never fail" process for fimming to help others, but i need a little more time to make sure i am getting repetitive results so i can help others and know that my way is the best.

here is a pic, enjoy.

look at how many grow tips ive got from a single cut, ill make an in depth diy for my personal process, its detailed, even something so simple as fimming can be improved on if you study the way the plant reacts, and why it does what it does.


----------



## charlesweedmore (May 4, 2009)

hey bro it looks like legs of a tarantula  

And thanks for your nice post bro.
i topped 2 plants and it works ! i have 2 colas now.
fimmed plants is getting to bigger and fimmed plants have 3 colas  with chopped leaves now


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

anyone here played with bud fimming? i found a couple pages on google and here about it. people had these odd 3"x1" rectangular cola's. apparently if you fim the bud branch growth the same way you do veg growth it takes the same way. 

i wonder i it causes a hormonal adjustment too? the 3 or so plants i have like that have atleast twice the bud density now.


----------

